# Are we being watched?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You betcha!

A couple of weeks ago, I bought a blue tooth to FM adapter that allows me to play music, podcasts, etc., from my phone through the radio in my old diesel. Bought it from Amazon.

Today, I was looking at the St Louis Post Dispatch web site and, lo and behold, there was an Amazon ad for blue tooth to FM adapters including two that I looked at but did not buy.

Proof that my paranoia is real!

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can get browsers that reduce or eliminte the tracking. Used to be simple cookie tracking but it’s more complex now.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

There are stories about there about smart phones and other smart devices such as Alexa spying on you.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> You betcha!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I bought a blue tooth to FM adapter that allows me to play music, podcasts, etc., from my phone through the radio in my old diesel. Bought it from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Google knows more about you than you do. I am pretty sure if I see an ad on my phone these days, and go Huh!?!? I probably need that. Just dont know it as quick as google does....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's funny, but very true.....you can always turn them off


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually Google saves your searches as well as track websites you visit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup you can log in and see your search history if you want. It’s what law enforcement does after a crime when they seize your computer. You may have cleared your browser history but that doesn’t make google forget.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Google knows more about you than you do. I am pretty sure if I see an ad on my phone these days, and go Huh!?!? I probably need that. Just dont know it as quick as google does....


I'm SO PO'd at my phone I'm about ready to toss the thing in a lake and start over... got these friggin' pop-up ads all the time that LOOK like they're from "Google Play Store" (but I read varying accounts on where they're REALLY from on the phone forum).... almost all of them are pop-ups wanting me to download this or that app... Well, this one STUPID ad keeps popping up about 3/4 of the time for the last week or so... just drives me nuts... it's for a friggin' PERIOD TRACKER app for the phone, in swoopy pink writing...

DO I *LOOK* LIKE I NEED A PERIOD TRACKER?? I'm a 47 year old MALE for pity's [email protected] sake! Yeah, I got a wife and teenage daughter in the house, but h3ll it's "don't ask, don't tell" and if you DO ask, well, Katie bar the door!

Now, if it was a hay moisture tracker or growth tracker or something, we *might* have something... but a friggin' PERIOD tracker?? I will pluck a duck... That's about as useful as a bowling ball in a swimming pool...

Stupidest friggin' thing I ever saw... I'm like 'just shift gears already you dumb sumb!tch..." Stupid @ss technology...

The other day my phone starts talking to me from my pocket all on its own... pull it out and it's a friggin car dealership commercial that decided to load and play on its own...

Bout ready to go have a frank discussion with a phone store rep...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In a related issue, I believe these "weather apps" are nothing short of lying to us about weather, or at least over-reaching on adverse weather. 
I have noticed for years now, they really push the adverse weather (lightning, rain, snow) on their app forecasts to get people who work outdoors to keep checking the weather apps on their phones. Notice the small crawler on the bottom of the screen with an ad for insurance, kitty litter, or whatever?
They get paid a small commission for each "hit" on their app, but the bad weather doesn't show up quite as much as they say. 
I think they are telling us there's a 50% chance of rain in the forecast, when in fact there may be only a 30% chance. 4" of snow and we only get a dusting and so on.

And let's face it, if you have hay laying or a roof going on a house, you need to know the weather. The more you check the phone, the more they get paid. I end up only looking at the radar and pretty much ignore the written weather forecast. 
Follow the money. Always follow the money.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Actually Google saves your searches as well as track websites you visit.


I was speaking of the phone......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Yup you can log in and see your search history if you want. It's what law enforcement does after a crime when they seize your computer. You may have cleared your browser history but that doesn't make google forget.


Actually you can delete your search history from Google as well. At least they let you think your deleting your history, or maybe it actually works. It's not hard, just tedious as hell. Once done jus never use Google again, DuckDuckGo works just as well with at least the promise they aren't tracking you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Google must be connected to Facebook ads.Googled some tarps the other day on desk top computer and next day the same co has a suggested link pops up on my FB page.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Google must be connected to Facebook ads.Googled some tarps the other day on desk top computer and next day the same co has a suggested link pops up on my FB page.


Yes sir, its all linked together anymore. More than once I've searched for one thing on Amazon then have ad's show up for that on other sites.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I know what you did, when you did it, who you were with and where you did it!

Ralph

But I'm not tracking you--just read your privacy notice.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

The best weather apps I have found on android are arcus weather  and radar express. So far they are have no really intrusive ads or obvious trackers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Think your emails are private? They aren't, especially if you are using Yahoo or Verizon.

I received an email today from Frontier Telecommunications who uses Yahoo as a mail server. Part of the email that is relevant is:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

" We've updated how we collect and use data. We've updated some of the ways we collect and analyze user data in order to deliver services, content, and relevant advertising to you and protect against abuse. This includes:

Analyzing content and information (including emails, instant messages, posts, photos, attachments, and other communications) when you use our services. This allows us to deliver, personalize and develop relevant features, content, advertising and services

Linking your activity on third-party sites and apps with information we have about you

Providing anonymized and aggregated reports to other parties regarding user trends

We've joined Verizon. By joining Verizon, Oath and its affiliates may share the information we receive among Verizon."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Oath is a subsidiary of Verizon.)

Essentially, what this is saying is that any or all emails that go through Frontier, Yahoo, Verizon and Oath are being read and used.

What this also means is that, if you send an email to me, even though you are not a Yahoo, Verizon, etc., account, your email will be read and analyzed because I am a Yahoo user.

They asked me to agree to their terms of service. I think not!

Beware! And please share.

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The other day my wife and I were driving with her iphone laying the seat beside her with no radio playing and no talking between us in at least 4 or 5 minutes when siri blurts, "sorry I do not know your mother's name". That was it. Guess siri talks in her sleep.

Without a doubt our searches are monitored and emails are at least scanned for content.

The one I like the best, for it is the one that to me who would have thought of it: the warning do not go to your refrigerator in your underwear (or less)...tell me now why I need a camera in my fridge? I am just looking for the ketchup.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Think your emails are private? They aren't, especially if you are using Yahoo or Verizon.


Thats what I use yahoo for my junk mail account, let em sort thru all that crap


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! This is getting scarier!

Yesterday, I was searching the Internet for wireless microphone and headset equipment for my portable sound system.

This morning, I look at MSN news and there is a "Sponsored" product ad for "RF Audio Transmitter Receiver Wireless Product"

So, somewhere in the cloud, Google hooked up with Amazon who hooked up with Microsoft who hooked up with Applied Wireless in order to present me with a targeted ad. Unfortunately, it's not the product that I want.

Now, they got me wondering--what if I searched for women? I wonder what kind of ads I'd be getting?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, in today's times Ralph, you would get deluged with dating sites....but I bet it would be for queer sites too as they can't be excluded 
I wouldn't try it, one may show up at the door......then we could have a problem, if that happens, I wonder if you could sue them for harassment? That might temper it a bit......


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Wow! This is getting scarier!
> 
> Yesterday, I was searching the Internet for wireless microphone and headset equipment for my portable sound system.
> 
> ...


Maybe I better do a search for a woman; 5'-6", 115 pounds, big boobs, tight p***y that likes playing in the hay. LMAO. My luck it would be one of those want-a-bees.


----------



## MIHay (Jun 4, 2018)

My family just had an experience with this. My mom and sister were discussing some running shoes one night. My moms phone was there but turned off on the table. Next morning an ad pops up for running shoes. They get weirded out and try it again so the younger brother sits by the phone talking about some toy. Sure as shit the next day an ad pops up for it. Needless to say we all turned siri off and tried to dissable the microphone feature from apps. Im sure there are still was for “them” to listen in. Oh well. For me they just get to listen about farming lol


----------

